# Travel Quetions



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

I'm going to Montreal on the 2nd of November and will probably remain till the 5th. I have some odd questions.

1. Biodome/Botanical Gardens. Is there a coat check? I realize they're seperate entities, but I ran through a rainstorm to get inside and found t-shirt and lightly clothed people inside. 
2. Leather. Is it better to wear a nice leather trenchcoat, or should I opt for an inexpensive car coat. I wore leather to Ottawa once because it was cold, but I don't know how Montrealers dress in the winter. 
3. Shopping, where should I go? I can't afford Harry Rosen, but I wouldn't mind picking up a few nice shirts and bow ties.

Thanks,

Thomas


----------

